

The guy who banned Google Glass in U.K. cinemas has not used Glass before - harrisonweber
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/30/u-k-cinemas-ban-google-glass-days-after-launch-because-piracy/

======
PaulHoule
I think the movie industry is insanely obsessed with the fear of camera copies
of movies, no matter what kind of camera it is. I'm amazed they don't make you
leave your cell phone at the door.

There are so many movies to watch I can't see why somebody has to watch a
pirate copy with bad video and bad sound when you can wait a few weeks and it
will be available on Blu Ray and then you can either buy the Blu ray or get a
pirate copy somebody ripped off the Blu ray.

~~~
zimpenfish
I would pay extra to go to a cinema which forced people to leave their phones
at the door.

